# New Sony Blu-ray players



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

So Sony came out with their new blu-ray players at CES last week. It looks like minor updates here and there to last years models. 

I've been very tempted to pick up the BDP-S570 at the close-out prices that are out there. But finally decided to wait for the newer BDP-S580 model. Besides continuing to support SACD (important to me), they are supposed to be cheaper, and have faster load times. One thing I am anxious to see is if the Netflix interface has been improved on. I heard the 2010 Blu-rays didn't have a very good netflix interface, and my only reference is Netflix on the Wii. Anyone know of any reviews yet on the new Sony blu-rays? (BDP-S380, S480, S580 and S780).


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The new line up does look good for  Sony  and I would be tempted to wait before investing as pricing will be very similar to whats on offer now but I suppose it boils down to personal choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am afraid as far as Netflix Streaming goes, the current king is truly the PS3. It is the only Platform that offers Dolby Digital Plus and has an amazing UI. (User Interface)

If you do not have a PS3 yet, I really might be worth looking into. Especially if Netflix Streaming is important. While I think other BDP's will catch up, I have no idea when.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 as JJ has mentioned is currently the only platform that offers Dolby Digital Plus but the number of titles that take advantage is relativity small at the moment, I believe it's between 50 to 60 titles right now.


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

does the dolby digital plus sound much better from the ps3 compared to a blu-ray. I know the sound stinks when i stream through netflix therefore i rarely watch movies from there. I watched iron man last nite on fxhd and it sounded pretty good through cable, i was surprised.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you asking if the PS3 sound better when using DDP vs a Blu-ray player when streaming netflix? if this is your question then yes, even when you compare solely on the PS3 the same movie title in both audio formats (DDP vs Dolby Prologic II) you can hear a difference.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://bluraydisctv.com/sonys-bdp-s280-and-s480-blu-ray-disc-player-as-of-now. html


----------

